# Oblivion



## soliloquy (Dec 27, 2012)

i'm enjoying these end of the world movies like pacific rim, after earth, and oblivion. the commercial seems cool at least


----------



## Korbain (Dec 30, 2012)

my mate showed me this last week, looks pretty cool. Tom Cruise is great


----------



## soliloquy (Dec 30, 2012)

/\ he may have had his crazy moments here and there, and he had had some silly/bad movies here and there, but i just LOVE his acting. some of his movies like the last samurai, and minority report, or even collateral were awesome movies!


----------



## SirMyghin (Jan 3, 2013)

Wow, that one does look pretty neat. I am sure I could guess the plotline, but that is hardly the point. 

I agree with your Soliloquy, with the exception of the last Samurai , thought it was an pretty lame movie, and having it rewritten so he wouldn't die because he refused to die kind of kills it.


----------



## Xaios (Jan 3, 2013)

soliloquy said:


> /\ he may have had his crazy moments here and there, and he had had some silly/bad movies here and there, but i just LOVE his acting. some of his movies like the last samurai, and minority report, or even collateral were awesome movies!



Indeed. No one can be Tom Cruise. His role as Vincent in Collateral is probably my favorite role of his, he goes pure badass in that movie.

Sometimes his movies have been okay in spite of him (for example, I wasn't actually that much of a fan of him in Last Samurai), but more often than not, he delivers.


----------



## Danukenator (Jan 4, 2013)

Frankly, I'm just excited to have more Sci-Fi films. This has a chance to be good while (deep down) I knew Lockout wouldn't be .

I also liked Cruise in Ghost Protocol. He isn't the worlds best actor be he gives consistent, solid performance.


----------



## himself138 (Jan 16, 2013)

i cant wait for his follow up to tron legacy


----------



## metal_sam14 (Apr 16, 2013)

Just going to necro this a little bit.

I went and saw this last night, I thought it was pretty good. 

The story line had some nice twists and turns, most of them were fairly predictable but it was still a great watch nonetheless


----------



## groverj3 (Apr 23, 2013)

I enjoyed this. I didn't really like Tom Cruise in it, since he acts the same in every role he has these days... but I did enjoy the plot.

The story was probably a bit too ambitious to tell in 2 hours. So, at points it seemed sort of rushed but I highly doubt it was the director and writers that caused this (damn you studios and your editing).

I thought it was a solid sci-fi movie. It borrows a lot from many other movies (Moon, The Matrix, 2001) but it kept things interesting!


----------

